# Is a breeder net useful for holding female?



## BullyBuddies (Jan 4, 2012)

One of my red zebra females has been holding for about 2 weeks now. Should I put her in a breeder net? My other tank just started cycling and I would like to separate her. I know the net is not the best situation for the fry, but the tank would be less ideal. Do you think she will spit the eggs out in the net? I thought I read this on the web, but have gotten conflicting reports on web searches and would rather hear from experienced people. Thanks


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

I assume your tank is established & (if so)you could "seed" the other tank. The breeder net is not useful if you want to keep the fry as the other fish will suck the fry right through the net.
When I want to keep fry, I strip the female & immediately return her to avoid possible problems re-introducing her after a long separation(I do this during water changes - it's easier to catch them). Usually when you 1st notice them holding, you can strip on days 18-20.

You could "seed" the other tank & let her spit there, but I don't separate one mbuna for that long and then try returning a single fish to an established group/tank.

"Seeding" the other tank would be best for fry survival, but less ideal & still better than a net is; to use a plastic breeder box like this http://www.aquariumguys.com/breeder3way.html I use this one because it has slots on the sides & not the bottom. That's just what works for me, but as the saying goes "there's more than one way to skin a cat" :lol: I would not keep the RZ & Saulosi together just on lack of contrast alone - female saulosi/RZ are too similar.


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

I haven't tried this, but I've read one way to improve fry survivability in a breeder net is to put a thin layer of substrate into the net. They can still get at them through the side walls, but they're much harder to access if there's half an inch of sand or gravel or whatever. Internet theory - take it for what it's worth 

Otherwise seeding the tank sounds like a good plan. You've got another week or two till the fry are ready, anyway.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I wouldn't remove her yet. I'd strip her into the breeder net in the new tank in a week. A batch of fry by themselves in a 55, with media from the old tank in the filters, would be less of a risk in my opinion than keeping them in the main tank.

I've heard of people building "double wall" breeder nets, that may be worth looking into.

Good luck with her!


----------



## BullyBuddies (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys. The new tank is out of the equation because I decided to dose the new tank with ammonia and get the cycle started because I am seriously wanting some more mbuna species! I have changed my mind ten times in two weeks about what to stock. Brinkles' avatar looks awesome...

As for the holding female, it is day 18 (at least since I noticed) and I am pretty sure I can see eyes in her mouth. I do have some old gravel I could put in the breeder net, but how long could the fry stay in the 5x5 breeder net?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks! I'm moving them into another tank with red zebras.

If they don't get killed in the breeder net, they'll be fine for a month at least. I leave mine in a plastic breeder box in my nursury tank for 2 weeks so less food goes to waste.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

m. "elongatus chewere" by the way.


----------



## BullyBuddies (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks again. I'm torn between yours and the msobo...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Stripping into the breeder net seems to be your only option. I keep fry in the net for a maximum of 7 days.


----------

